# H: misc. 40k W:$$$ or FW Chaos stuff



## tyraniddude (Feb 13, 2012)

I have a large 40k Ork army to trade or sell

Orks
- 1 mega armored Warboss / Ghazghkull Thraka (PB w/ painted base)
- 1 Mega armored Nob (PB)
- 1 Warboss from AOBR (assembled but not primed)
- 1 IG Basilisk tank converted to looted wagon w/ boomgun (PB)
- 20 Ork Boyz w/ 2 big shoota’s from AOBR (assembled, not primed)
- 2 custom Trukks (assembled, not primed)
- 12 Deff Kopta’s from AOBR (assembled not primed, 2 missing head but otherwise complete)
- 3 custom Zap guns with 2 Grot crew each (assembled, not primed)
- 2 custom Deffdreads (assembled, not primed)
- 5 Nobs from AOBR (assembled, not primed
- 6 Nobs w/ 2power claw, 1 boss pole, 1 waagh banner, and a custom pain boy (2 are well painted, others are assembled, not primed)
- 20 Ork Boys w/shoota’s, a Nob, and 2 big shoota’s (assembled and partly painted)
- 13 Ork ‘Ard Boys w/ Nob and 1 big shoota (5 well painted, 3 assembled and partly painted, others are assembled, not primed)
- 11 converted Tank Busta Boys w/ 2 tank hammers and a Nob (partly painted)
- 5 converted Burna Boys (1 primed, others are assembled, not primed)
- 5 Storm Boys (assembled, not primed)
- 4 custom Grot tanks /Warbuggies (all well painted)
- 1 IG Baneblade tank converted to be a Battle Wagen or a Skull Hammer for Apocolypse games

I will take $250 for the lot 

I also have a still shrinked box of Dark Eldar Helions - $25
2 Imperial/Crimson Fist Land Raider door sets from Forge World - $10 each
and a set of Forge worldImperial/Crimson Fists Icons - $6

money and/or a Forge World Warhound Titan (chaos maybe) or almost anything Chaos from Forge World and/or any Tau fliers


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Is the Nob with Waagh Banner the metal/FC one?

I have some Berzerker and Plague Marine bits I'd trade you.


----------



## tyraniddude (Feb 13, 2012)

its the metal one, I have lots of berzerker bits already but may consider plague marine ones, whats your offer?


----------

